# No Tiger Support for Pioneer DVR-108??



## profvonsok (Jul 28, 2005)

Is it true that Tiger does not have support for the Pioneer 108 DVD burner
but does support the 109?? I bought one from new egg awhile back that I'm just now installing but it seems extremely odd to me that Apple would
support the 104, 105, 106, 107, and 109 but completely skip over the 108. Can anyone answer this definitively??

TIA,
Prof


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 28, 2005)

http://forums.xlr8yourmac.com/drivedb/search.drivedb.lasso

Do a search for "Pioneer" drives using "OS X 10.4" and you'll see that there are many success stories of using a DVR-108 with OS X 10.4 without any extra drivers.

Where did you hear specifically that the DVR-108 was not supported in OSX 10.4?


----------



## profvonsok (Jul 28, 2005)

I read that in another forum after I installed the 108 into a DP 1.25 G4
running 10.3.9 and was surprised to see "disc burning not supported" in
System Profiler. Meaning it works but there's no iApp support. I asked if Tiger added 108 support and was told that Tiger only added support for the 109. 
I'm hoping that installing Tiger will restore iApp support.

TIA,
Prof


----------



## bobw (Jul 28, 2005)

You could use PatchBurn


----------



## profvonsok (Jul 28, 2005)

Yes, using Patchburn is my fallback position.
It just seems extremely odd to me that Tiger would  natively support
every other Pioneer DVD burner except the 108.
I find that hard to believe and I'm hoping someone can answer
that definitively before I go ahead and install Tiger.

Thanks,
Prof


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 28, 2005)

Did you visit that site I posted a link to?  There are many success stories:


> Support xlr8yourmac.com - advertise here
> 
> The Source  for Mac Performance News and Reviews
> Click here to return to the Main Drive Database Page
> ...


----------



## profvonsok (Jul 28, 2005)

Yes, I did visit that link.  Thank you for posting it.
Unfortunately those four reports aren't terribly definitive
as far as native iApp support goes. (ie one says System Profiler
recognized the drive but then he installed Patchburn. WHY???????)
I guess I'll just have to install Tiger myself to find out.

Thanks Again,
Prof


----------



## Uncle David (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm having a real problem with the 108 and Panther. Ever since I started trying to burn dual layer media I've been getting all kinds of errors with Popcorn and Toast Ti. Pioneer says I need to upgrade the firmware to 1.2. 

I tried upgrading the firmware to 1.18 and was successful using FlashIt, but now none of the media (blank or burned) is recognized. System Profiler, the keyboard and the menu bar show and give access to the drive, but the media isn't seen. 

I'm waiting for a PC friend to open the 1.2 firmware updater .exe file for me so I can try the upgrade to 1.2, but I'm losing hope. Looks like I may have to buy a new drive.

Epilogue...

Well, I found a v 1.2 firmware file and ran it via FlashIt, but to no avail. It updated the firmware, but the drive still won't recognize any media. I guess it's off to BestBuy to purchase a 109 and hope all works well.


----------

